# window regulator rollers



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone replaced the rollers on the window regulators? They are riveted on which is no big deal to cut or grind off, my question is how do you put the new ones in?


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I may be mistaken but I don't think they sell the rollers separately. I think you have to put a new regulator in. I like to use white lithium grease on the track and roller. That is what they use at the factory.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames sells them for seperate for $2 each, just don't know how to attach them.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

If you don't get a definitive answer here, you might want to give Ames a call as their tech support may be able to tell you. My impression was that the end is flattened (with a ball peen hammer or the like), but I am not certain of that.

OOPS!! I take that back. I just looked at the Ames catalog (G26, p101) and it say "These rollers rivet in place to the regulator assembly".


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah I talked to Ames yesterday and they said it has to be riveted in. I don't have a rivet gun and really didn't want to buy one just to do this. I guess I will see if I can rent a rivet gun or else I have have my buddy weld them in place. I was just hoping someone here had done it before and could give me some ideas, I guess I'm the only one stupid enough to try to do them.


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with trying to fix what you've got, 68GTO. 

If it is just a standard rivet gun that you need, they are really quite inexpensive (if you can't borrow one). As I recall I paid about $10 for mine (20 yrs ago). I suspect you can get one from Walmart or your local autoparts store for something like that. I've had a number of miscellaneous uses for mine over the years.

FWIW


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a pop rivet gun, but I don't think that will work. The roller looks like it had a straight shaft that was formed into a button on the other side with a press or rivet gun with a crapload of pressure. I will have a better idea once I get the replacement rollers and see what they look like.


----------

